# Just Funny.



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

From our local News...  Castro Calls Bush Names

Castro Name Calling 
by: bpresken@sbgnet.com 

  Governor Jeb Bush says he's not upset at the name-calling by Cuban President Fidel Castro... In a speech last month at the University of Havana castro called Bush, quote, "his fat little brother in Florida."
The Governor says he's ..... ``flattered and honored.''
Castro insists his comment was ......constructive criticism.
......... Castro says ``I'm doing this for the gentleman's health."


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

Castro is such a humanitarian. It is so nice of him to be concerned.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

Awww Viva Castro!!!!

hes looking out for his fellow man...such a heartfelt there


----------

